# Parasites?



## Gillbert95 (Mar 27, 2014)

When I went to feed my frogs the other day, they live in the biology lab at my college, I noticed one was considerably thinner since the beginning of the week. I am not sure if the other frog was just bullying him or if he has a parasite but I was hoping to get some advise. Here are some pictures. The first was taken a few months ago. 

I do have access to microscopes so I could take a look at the fecal matter but I am not sure what I would be looking for. And I don't have anyone I could have look at him, so I pretty much have to figure it out by myself. If I do decide to test his fecal matter, would I be able to know if it is a parasite based off of something moving around or is it not that easy? Also, is it possible that just one of them has a parasite because the other looks just fine? Lastly, what kind of medication would I use? I tried looking at a few different posts but they were not much help. Any advice you have would be appreciated.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

That frog needs a vet ASAP!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

You could call UGA.
About Us | Zoological Medicine | The UGA Veterinary Teaching Hospital


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

or ARAV.org


----------



## Gillbert95 (Mar 27, 2014)

Unfortunately, he did not make it. I was planning on driving to the closest vet today, but when I got back from classes I noticed him lying on his back. He was still breathing so I put him in a container to soak in but he passed within the hour. After doing a lot of research Sunday and today, I figured out that he was calcium deficient which gave him rectal prolapse. I was feeding him dusted flies, but I think there was a possibility the other frog was keeping him from eating. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Gillbert95 said:


> After doing a lot of research Sunday and today, I figured out that he was calcium deficient which gave him rectal prolapse.


How did you get to that determination? The loss of weight and rectal prolapse could also be due to a parasite infection, or impaction, both or all three (calcium insufficiency, parasites and impaction) or any combination of those factors as well as a number not listed here... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Gillbert95 (Mar 27, 2014)

I noticed something hanging out of his rear. I looked it up and figured it out. He could have had parasites or everything but no matter what I did, I couldn't help him. I kinda hate myself for not noticing it sooner.


----------



## meathewn (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't feel bad about yourself. It happens. You should have the others checked they might be infested as well.


----------

